# Transfer Aggression when running the fence



## lupina (Mar 4, 2009)

This dog knows how to socialize. We were in a parade yesterday. 

I'm looking for some suggestions on working with a 4 1/2 yr. old female who insists on running the fence, jumping up as if she's on a trampoline...straight up 3.5', running, barking, fur up, etc. She does this the length of my front yard, pushing off each end of the fence as is she were a swimmer doing laps. She's obviously self stimulating! If I am in the yard and ask her to get a stick or a ball I can rechannel this. She's only out when I'm home. 

She's extremely bright. A few months ago I broke down and invested in an electronic collar. I can stop her by having it on, hitting the warning is all it takes most of the time. My other dog is picking up on this now so I've gotten to the point where I won't let them out at the same time (only one collar)

Latest negative change: I ask her to do a down, she does...now she's starting to whine in the down and I don't want to reinforce that. 

If there are any book titles, authors, etc. who you feel have been helpful in this area please let me know.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

What's on the other side of the fence? Is she fence fighting or is this something else?


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

Can you work on blocking the view? Landscaping or privavy petitions?


----------



## lupina (Mar 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: ElaineWhat's on the other side of the fence? Is she fence fighting or is this something else?


I live on a corner of a fairly busy 2 lane st. It has a KC bus route and my neighborhood is very animal and kid friendly. In the morning it's kids on the way to school, and people walking/jogging their dogs. Throughout the day it will be an occasional couple walking, or individual walking their dog

It's an odd intersection, w/5 streets. Due to visual hazard when I put the fence in I specifically stayed back 6' from the sidewalk (that way the city couldn't come back and tell me later I needed to remove it) and there's a hedge in between the fence and sidewalk. 

What do you call 'fence fighting?' I see this as territorial since it's happening in my yard.


----------



## lupina (Mar 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: mjb03Can you work on blocking the view? Landscaping or privavy petitions?


The fence was installed a couple of years before getting this dog (didn't have this problem w/previous GS). 

It's a 4' because of potential visual obstruction. I live where five streets converge. If I'd gone w/6' I would have needed permits and to jump through a bunch of additional city hoops. 

There is a 4'H hedge in front of the fence, so it's not like she can reach her head over and touch someone walking past. Unfortunately I can't completely block her view.


----------



## triordan (Dec 5, 2008)

i have the same problem and there is a track that goes from one side of the house to the other, our fence is in the back yard and we have an elementary school across the street, so a lot of foot traffic. we can't go with a higher fence because of community ordenience....there is no grass along her path and the mud is driving me crazy!! let me know how the collar is working because i don't want our new pup to learn the same thing


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

-Don't let her out unsupervised. 
-Don't let her out during those times of most frustration. ESPECIALLY not what people need to see when out walking, and with their children on the way to school. Protect the breed!








-It is driving her a little nutty. She needs to be in the house unless you are out with her to help her.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: JeanKBBMMMAAN-Don't let her out unsupervised.
> -Don't let her out during those times of most frustration. ESPECIALLY not what people need to see when out walking, and with their children on the way to school. Protect the breed!
> 
> 
> ...


I would also add to this fantastic advice that you need to be proactive as well. Have a plan ready when you go out with her. The trick is going to be to redirect her behavior before she has fixated on the world beyond the fence.
Sheilah


----------



## lupina (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you...this is why I'm on the website...to p/u bits and pieces of new material and add it to what I already know! 

When we go out and she wants to run the fence If I say 'come away, get your frisbee' she will stop and play...she has a strong drive! 

Am I correct that this positive action needs to happen for at least a month to have any chance of changing the behavior? 

Like many of our GS's she's bright.
Ex. this morning...I went out with her, made sure there wasn't any person/dog nearby, went in for a poop bag and BOOM she starts to bark...I look and 2 blocks away is a person...I give my command of 'come away' and she did...but wanted to run back...I said 'no, come' she ran back to the front of the yard. I used the tone button on the e-collar, she stopped and came...

I made her do a down until the person walked past. 

Any suggestions on how to stop the whining? This just recently started...I'm assuming it's nevous energy. 

Ex: This morning she's in a 'down' and whines because I've made her come away...I'm trying not to repeat myself...I typically say. 
Down
Good stay
When she whines..."EYE (one of the things I say to get their attention) hush, no speak...


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

It sounds to me that she needs a whole lot of mental stimulation. It needs to stop or it will become a very bad habit (if it hasn't already).


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I had to use a tarp when Arwen and Jazzy were fence fighting. After Arwen picked up Dubya (nine weeks old at the time) biting him because she was fencefighting with Jazzy, I put up a tarp between them and it made all the difference.


----------



## lupina (Mar 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: selzerI had to use a tarp when Arwen and Jazzy were fence fighting. After Arwen picked up Dubya (nine weeks old at the time) biting him because she was fencefighting with Jazzy, I put up a tarp between them and it made all the difference.


Sue: were Arwen and Jazzy on opposite sides of the fence? I live on a corner and am the only one with a fence...

I think most of these dogs need jobs...Skye included. She was great at the St. Patrick's parade we participated in. Put her in the yard and the she-lion bares her claws (so to speak)


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

As I said before she needs mental stimulation. This sounds like she is bored and making her own form of entertainment.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes, they were both in my back yard, both mature bitches when Jazzy came to live with me for a while. I put kennels side by side after she (jazzy went through the window after Arwen). The two hated each other. Jazzy went back to my brother's probably four years ago, and I think they would still try to kill each other if they saw the other. 

It is not the same story, but Arwen did transfer the aggression onto the puppy. I was right there and she dropped him right away and looked a little baffled, but it was done. It was at that point when I realized I could not allow the fence fighting to occur.


----------

